# Accutron Bulova



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a lovely Spaceview, Danyel :man_in_love: ...one of my grail watches....did you just post the pic so we could see it?


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

hello

here are some pictures


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

one watch I just dont get


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> one watch I just dont get


I didn't get one either, but I'd like to.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very, very sought after now, and very expensive too....I don't know if its an urban myth, but I read somewhere that the original 'Spaceviews' were demo pieces produced by Bulova when the Accutron movement first came out so that the dealers could show prospective customers how the watch worked. So many customers wanted to buy the demo models, that Bulova started producing them as a standard line. (I stand to be corrected on this though.)


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Very, very sought after now, and very expensive too....I don't know if its an urban myth, but I read somewhere that the original 'Spaceviews' were demo pieces produced by Bulova when the Accutron movement first came out so that the dealers could show prospective customers how the watch worked. So many customers wanted to buy the demo models, that Bulova started producing them as a standard line. (I stand to be corrected on this though.)


Hello

I read somewhere they were made that way because. The the space mission launch date and the development of this watch were running side by side

with the watch development very slightly in front,

When you look thro the window of the space module you can see the world in all its glory, The people at Bulova decided that the same should happen with the watch, Spaceview was born.

The watches were given to the astronauts and were worn during the mission (the official time pieces).

I was offered 2 of these 25+ years ago for a fiver the pair, But I wasn't interested in watches at the time and I refused them, (if only I knew then)What an idiot









as Roger mentioned, I too stand to be corrected. But whatever the reason they are one hell of a watch and are definitely on my wish list or when I have the money







.

I have several other types of Bulova but If anyone wants me to look after one of these for them I promise I won't scratch it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

EddyW said:


> The watches were given to the astronauts and were worn during the mission (the official time pieces).


I'm not sure this part is true. I was under the impression that both Accutrons and Omegas were considered by NASA but, in the end, the astronauts wore Omegas. However, I think Accutrons were used in the instrument panels of the space modules.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I also have heard the same version as Paul. Also, as I was told, The first spaceviews were made to demonstrate the unique movement to the retailers. They proved so popular and caused such demand, that Bulova decided to market them to the public. The use of "demonstrator" backs was popular even with early pocket watches so makers could show off their product. With the advent of the tuning fork movement it seems logical that Bulova wanted to show it and, while neither side is that attractive to us now, the front showed it off best.

BTW there are probably more "fake" Spaceviews than there are originals. Crystals are readily found to create more and they show up in cases that never were originally used for Spaceviews.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

EddyW said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Very, very sought after now, and very expensive too....I don't know if its an urban myth, but I read somewhere that the original 'Spaceviews' were demo pieces produced by Bulova when the Accutron movement first came out so that the dealers could show prospective customers how the watch worked. So many customers wanted to buy the demo models, that Bulova started producing them as a standard line. (I stand to be corrected on this though.)
> ...


Hello.

Found this which blows my contribution out of the water big style.

www.accutron214.com/AccutronSpaceviewHistory.

It just shows how stories get out of hand. My apologies if I have misled anyone, It was done good faith from memory albeit a bad one

hopefully this will keep the record straight.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

EddyW said:


> EddyW said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


Working link  here


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Another couple of interesting links:

http://www.elektron.demon.co.uk/accutron.html

http://www.omega-addict.com/reviews/bulova/

http://www.timezone.com/library/horologium/horologium631672882451976629


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Another interesting link

http://www.accutron214.com/index.htm :wine:


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting that link, really interesting stuff.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the "square" version of the Spaceview, with handbook, black leather strap and original buckle. I haven't seen another one like this version for years. About just over forty years ago, I bought it new from Leslie E Biles in Farnborough, Hampshire, for thirty something pounds. Shortage of power meant I put it in mothballs, sans cell. Last year, Paul serviced and changed the circuitry for use of silver oxide power. Super job and it keeps within about 2 seconds a month. Sorry, still can't post a piccie, unless Paul has an image handy.

Is this a "Grail" watch, or just an oddball?

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> EddyW said:
> 
> 
> > EddyW said:
> ...


I knew I'd seen the story of the Spaceview somewhere, but it wasn't that version...that was very interesting though....still looking for one!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I had an absolute minter, the square TV version on a SS strap, hardly been worn, in it's original brown leather case with Gold lettering of Accutron, and all the shop tags, i showed it once to a watch dealer who begged it off me for Â£250, why did i do it??? :sadwalk:


----------

